# [SOLVED] utf8 - krzaki w man na konsoli pod X

## ffurbo

Kilka dni temu przeszedlem w moim Gentoo z iso8859-2 na utf-8. Bylo to zupelnie bezbolesne dzieki tlumaczeniu dokumentacji   :Very Happy: 

Pozostal problem z man (wlasciwie to chyba less). W czystej konsoli wszystko jest w porzadku. Jednak pod X (xterm, urxvt) na stronach manuala widze krzaczki (jedna plliterka=jeden krzaczek). Wszystkie inne programy wyswietlaja polskie znaki bez problemow pod tymi terminalami.

Oczywiscie przekompilowalem wszystko z flaga unicode.

PozdrawiamLast edited by ffurbo on Thu Oct 20, 2005 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## univac^

Mam to samo. (tak w man.conf NROFF zmienione)

----------

## Crenshaw

Woo to Ty cos widzisz w ogole  :Wink:  ja mam od zera z unicode i jeszcze ani razu nie widzialem polskich znaczkow w polskich manach  :Smile: 

----------

## karlus

A probowales x11-terms/rxvt-unicode ?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *karlus wrote:*   

> A probowales x11-terms/rxvt-unicode ?

 

Przecież napisał, że ma urxvt.

Dołączając się do tego wątku również chcę zauważyć, że część systemu skompilowanego z unicode mam po polsku... I tylko część. 

Konsole, XTerm, Urxvt - jaki by to nie był terminal to nie ma polskich liter w manualach i...w niektórych aplikacjach.

----------

## iSebaSqq

Witam

 *ffurbo wrote:*   

> Jednak pod X (xterm, urxvt) na stronach manuala widze krzaczki (jedna plliterka=jeden krzaczek).

 

Tez mialem podobny problemik i pomogla mi niewielka modyfikacja /etc/man.conf :

```
TROFF     /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

NROFF     /usr/bin/nroff -mlatin2 -c -mandoc

JNROFF    /usr/bin/groff -Tnippon -mandocj

EQN       /usr/bin/geqn -Tps

NEQN      /usr/bin/geqn -Tlatin1

JNEQN     /usr/bin/geqn -Tnippon

TBL       /usr/bin/gtbl

REFER     /usr/bin/refer

PIC       /usr/bin/pic

```

moze pomoze   :Smile: 

----------

## Nigredo

Może się ktoś orientuje, czy po przestawieniu się z ISO na UTF-8 będzie się dało uzyskać polskie znaki w programie EKG, który też jest na konsolę?

EKG jest instalowane z CVS, a nie z portage.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *iSebaSqq wrote:*   

> (...)moze pomoze  

 

Nic z tego. Teraz krzaczki przybrały inny wygląd...

----------

## iSebaSqq

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Nic z tego. Teraz krzaczki przybrały inny wygląd...

 

Mialem problemik z kilkoma rzeczami, gdy w locale bylo ustawione pl_PL.utf8. Zmiana na pl_PL.UTF-8 pomogla. A jakie masz ustawione wartosci dla zmiennych LESS, LESSOPEN i MANPAGER ?

----------

## psycepa

a w tych terminalach pod xami uzywacie odpowiedniej czcionki ?

chyba w ~/.Xdefaults

xterm*font:             -Misc-Fixed-Bold-R-Normal--13-120-75-75-C-80-iso10646-*

APNJ  :Smile: 

AUGAFSE

----------

## ffurbo

 *iSebaSqq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> TROFF     /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc
> 
> ...

 

Mi pomoglo, dzieki iSebaSqq   :Smile: 

Jakby kogos interesowalo:

locale mam pl_PL.utf8

czcionka w urxvt to Luxi Mono-11, ale na domyslnej tez nie ma problemu, w xtermie podobnieLast edited by ffurbo on Thu Oct 20, 2005 8:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## iSebaSqq

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a w tych terminalach pod xami uzywacie odpowiedniej czcionki ? 

 

Chyba uzywaja, gdyz:

 *ffurbo wrote:*   

> Wszystkie inne programy wyswietlaja polskie znaki bez problemow pod tymi terminalami

 

Ja ma akurat w ~/.Xresources wpis *fontSet: -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1. Zlikwidowalo to kilka problemow, miedzy innymi takich jak mocno obciazany procek przy uruchamianiu xcalc i xclipboard, brak pl literek w niektórych programach pod X. Nie mam pewnosci, ale musialem chyba po dokonaniu tego wpisu posluzyc sie poleceniem xrdb.

----------

## arsen

 *Nigredo wrote:*   

> Może się ktoś orientuje, czy po przestawieniu się z ISO na UTF-8 będzie się dało uzyskać polskie znaki w programie EKG, który też jest na konsolę?
> 
> EKG jest instalowane z CVS, a nie z portage.

 

ekg nie wspiera utf-a

----------

## Nigredo

No właśnie dlatego lipa, chyba że przesiądę się na Unicoma.

A EKG2 wspiera? Może się uda uruchomić, choć ostatnio mi nie działał.

----------

## arsen

ekg2 też nie wspiera, pytałem się developerów o przyszłe wsparcie dla utf w ekg2,  powiedziano mi że żaden developer nie używa unicode i dlatego na razie przynajmniej nie będzie takiego wsparcia, ta wypowiedz mnie lekko powaliła, no ale trudno.

----------

## Crenshaw

a probowal ktos tego http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~jch/software/luit/  ? nie uzywam ekg ale moze sie da.

iSebaSqq: w koncu widze polskie znaczki w manie dzieki![/url]

----------

